# SILVERENE vs BOTANICA



## ashesc (May 23, 2012)

Guys,

Need some feedback on the two apartments above. If you live in either the Silverene of the Botanica in Dubai Marina, it would be great if you can give me some advice  We're eyeing the 2-bedroom apartments

Hubby and I are torn between the two for different reasons. I want to know all the good and bad of both 

Surroundings
- Noise daytime/night
- Traffic getting out of the marina on SZR and home 
- Environment around the apartment in the evenings - we felt that Silverene is right next to the walk so it's not as isolated as Botanica? Or can you easily walk from Botanica to JBR for some 'life'?

Apartment
- Size? I like the size of Botanica - it's bigger than Silverene
- The closets in Silverene are so SMALL! 
- The bathtub in the master bedroom in the Silverene is quite oddly designed, so that when you shower the water will trickle to the edges and onto the floor? How did you fix this? 
- Spacious balcony in the Silverene is nice - do you get any breeze at all in the evenings? We were standing there and it seemed quite hot, then again I don't know if that's just normal Dubai weather

Amenities
- Guest parking in Botanica - the agents said there is none? Where do your guests park when they come and visit? Are there any in the Silverene?
- Any problems withe pool in either?
- Gym - good? We liked the one in the Botanica. Unforunately the one in Silverene is still under construction

Price of how much you got your 2bedroom apartment for? If you don't mind sharing 

Also, if any of you out there is okay with us visiting to see how your apartment looks like fully furnished, that will be even better.

It will be great to get some feedback to assist in our hunt for the perfect apartment, haha :confused2:


----------



## deevineb (Apr 12, 2012)

Dear all

This is my first post on the expat forum!

I will be relocating to Dubai from London in a couple of months and have been looking into renting a 2 bed apartment. After viewing apartements on the internet, I've also favoured Silverene and wondered whether anyone could recommend any reputable agents to view apartments in this tower as I will be in Dubai next month?

Thank you.


----------

